# CBT therapy, group therapy, SA psychologists in Los Angeles? southbay, long beach



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi I'm in the Southbay area of Los angeles, and was wondering if anyone knows of any group therapy, or psychologists/therapists/psychiatrists who know how to treat SA (that can do CBT therapy etc)?

I've had some experiences with counselors in the past who didn't quite understand what i had and brushed it off saying get over it etc. I've also had the exact opposite with psychiatrists who wanted to push tons of drugs on me without giving any CBT therapy etc...

I've also gone to support groups before, but i want more than support, i want therapy--to recover and overcome this!!

Thanks so much


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you taken a look at the Group Directory?
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/176.html


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes I have. Several of those look really good from their websites. I was really interested in the Arcadia one, but that is really far, round trip could take 3 hours to drive to. The thing is, Los angeles is such a big and spread out county that a lot of those places take about 1 1/2 hours driving with traffic. i was looking for something closer to downtown Long beach... if anyone had any ideas. The closer it is the easier I could eliminate excuses (ie traffic/ time commitment) from me going regularly.

Thanks Drew


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Try calling the psychology/cbt dept at UCLA (the university not the med school). Dr. Michelle Craske heads the program and was the co-author of the book we use in my group.


----------

